# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: IBS should not need surgery (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: Please help me. I am an 88-year-old woman who has had irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) for a few years. I would give anything to eat fresh fruits and vegetables again. I have to wear a special absorbent undergarment whenever I leave the house. It is embarrassing.View the full article


----------

